# Projekt Dateien sammeln



## sight011 (28. Juli 2010)

Gibt es in After Fx so etwas wie die "Verpacken-Funktion" in InDesign?


----------



## bokay (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

kenne InDesign nicht, aber es gibt die Funktion "Dateien sammeln" womit du alle projektbezogenen Daten in einen neuen Ordner speichern kannst...


----------



## sight011 (28. Juli 2010)

Wenn Du mir jetzt noch sagen würdest wo ich die finden kann - dann bin ich der Glücklichste!!


----------



## bokay (28. Juli 2010)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du mir jetzt noch sagen würdest wo ich die finden kann - dann bin ich der Glücklichste!!


 
Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder?

Datei->Dateien sammeln

Mensch Meier!


----------



## sight011 (28. Juli 2010)

Hab das Programm gerade nicht auf!  sorry


Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juli 2010)

Bitte starte in Zukunft das Programm und schau nach oder suche selbst in der Hilfe, bevor du solch unfassbar banalen Fragen postest und anderen Menschen die Zeit stielst! Ein wenig Eigeninitiative darf verlangt werden.

Danke
Martin


----------



## sight011 (5. August 2010)

Sorry war da gerade nicht auf der Arbeit und es hatte mich interessiert - hat bestens geklappt!

Sorry nochmal


----------

